
Ask HN: Who wants to help me to become a self taught developer? - adige01can
Dear HN community,<p>First of all I am not asking any money for the time I will spend.<p>I want to become a developer and improve myself but I am not that creative and get stuck on a level and can not proceed to create my own projects. Till now I learned by doing. Here some background of me :<p>Unix&#x2F;Linux Administration: 3 Years<p>Windows Server Administration: 3 Years<p>Mac OS Server Administration: 2 Years<p>Network Administration: 3 Years<p>PHP&#x2F;MySQL&#x2F;Java&#x2F;HTML&#x2F;CSS Developer Deployment Support: 2 Years<p>I am good at following up tutorials, finding solutions using google and stackoverflow and debugging.<p>What I want is an active  environment that pushes me to do and learn. ( I am motivated with deadlines.) , I can actively spend 2 hours per day ( weekly 14 hours ), I live in Turkey ( GMT + 2 ) but I can manage my daily routine to match my time with the team I will work. I plan to spend at least 12 weeks to the project that help me to be a developer.<p>I recently spend time with Node.js and Swift tutorials but I am open to Python and Ruby&amp;Rails as well. I prefer working on backend development.<p>You can reach me via nyexpseven [et] gmail.com
======
ralala
Try to find an opensource project that really interests you and go through the
whole architecture. Try to think of new features, implement them and when you
think they might be of interest to others, create a pull request. When you
think you understood how everything works, continue with another project.

Over time you will recognize that the same patterns occur in different
projects and even languages.

For the beginning I'd suggest to stay away from frameworks that do too much
magic. If you are interested in web, start with Flask, not Spring.

